# Fishing In The Dark by Captain Chris Martin



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Capt. Chris Martin

In running a business in todayâ€™s very competitive markets, employees mean everything to a company. This is why you should treat your employees like your most loyal customers. In other words, treat your employees as well as you do your best customers. The employees are the ones making the magic happen.

It always impresses me when a company shows their employees they truly care about them â€" and not just about what they can get out of them. Employees go the extra mile.

Bay Flats Lodge hosted returning guests while they entertained 65 employees over the past 2 days to show their appreciation. Great food, accommodations and fun fishing resulted in an awesome time for the employees and employer.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I wish more people thought the way you do about their employees. 



Note: Video doesn't work.


----------

